# question for the LEAPers put there :P



## cristina21 (Apr 24, 2002)

hey i was wondering if the leap diet has helped any of u with bloating and specially gas.. im like one step closer to get the leap test done but i dont have D ,.. just a lil bit of C sometimes but G i get almost every day so i was wondering if paying for the leap was really gonna help my problems since most of u guys have D.. but ive seen it has helped everybody who has gone through it .. i just dont know anybody with my simptoms who has done it..thanks...


----------



## cristina21 (Apr 24, 2002)

oh and by the way i typed it wrong .. it wasnt supposed to b :question for leapers put there but :question for leapers OUT THERE







haha sorry about my english guys!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

CHRISTINA:If all you have is bloating, running the route of the LEAP protocol would be akin to attacking the mouse with the elephant gun.There are (2) suggestions that can help....one is a book with some good tools for dietary intake tracking so you could isolate what might be aggravating this bloatign feeling:IBS: A DOCTORS PLAN FOR CHRONIC DIGESTIVE TROUBLESBy Gerard Guillory, M.D.; Vanessa Ameen, M.D.; Paul Donovan, M.D.; Jack Martin, Ph.D. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/search-h...9085785-1742301 OR the other is a supplement we found In Europe that is very effective for people with constipation and bloating, and often people with gall bladder-related GI troubles as well. IT has been in use for decades, and maybe 40 million pills are sold a year over there. It is like the Eastern European Pepto.It is called RAFANI PLUS, you can read about it atwww.leapallergy.com/products1.htmTry it for one month. If it does not help send the boxes back for a refund.I would not, however, suggest LEAP and the Dietician would not admit you to homeCare with just those symptoms. Not indicatuive of appropriateness.But we have a lot of people who swear by the Rafani...and so must our distributor becasue they keep reodering the boxes by the thousands and we get almost no returns.MNL


----------



## cristina21 (Apr 24, 2002)

my biggest problem is gas... not bloating bloating i get like sometimes but i took the test on your page and i was qualified.... i have other symptos but that s the one that i HATE THE MOST"!


----------



## cristina21 (Apr 24, 2002)

mike u think a combination of your product on your website and maybe probiotics could work better???? i dont have those products here in my country but i can order them or buy them in july when i go to the us . that swhen i was planing to get the leap test done. ive been in contact with jan and she said it might help.. and since july is gonna b the only opportunity im gonna have to get it done.. but maybe i dont know maybe i should try your product and probiotics for the gas.. could u give me an adviseï¿½


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

"i have other symptoms but that s the one that i HATE THE MOST"! "Got it...thought that was really the only problem. The higher your symptom score on the presecreening the higher the probability you can benefit. The bloating and gas can be and often are part of the symptom SET associated with one or more food or chemical sensitivities."mike u think a combination of your product on your website and maybe probiotics could work better???? "if the patient has a history which is suggestive of an event which could result in dybsiois, a "cause-effect" relationship can be established, then yes there is the probability that this regimen could produce better outcomes.The troubel with "probiotics" is not only is it a science in its infancy as far as assesseng needs and providing the correct comobination to fit the patients needs, the issues of Potency, live or dead, and outcome assessment are as yet undefined.The trouble with this is it is largely guesswork since you have an in vivo process which as yet cannot be accuratly assessed via any known in vitro process....and then what was the before-after insult relationship within their gut flora.Logic on one hand dictates that then a borad-spectrum probiotic approach would be needed unless one has a very specific symptom set ass ciated with a deficiency in a very specific commensul bacteria deficiency. It is unclear that throwing lactobacillus against every belly ache is efficicious.That being said from the lierature there is no clear answer as to how to approach therpay with probiotics....it is fraught with opinion born of a paucity of information.And the supplement in question, rafani, is fairly specific in its uses....constipation, GERD< and people who have trouble emulsifying fats either because they eat ALOT of fat, hence the place it was developed, Eastern Europe...care for another link of kielbasa?...or perhaps you had the misfortune of being permanently separated from your gall bladder...these are people who can get some relief from the formulation.Does that make any sense?







MNL


----------



## cristina21 (Apr 24, 2002)

thanks ,u know i KINDA speak english so that s whyi KINDA got it!!! but thanks i know u r a busy person and u allways seem to have time to help others that s really nice of u!!! thanks im like 99% sure im gonna get it done i just need my dad s credit card and that ll b it and we have talked about it and i think ill give jan the number tomorrow or thursday... by the way to the other leapers i dont know if u have read this thread OR NOT but plz i need info from u .. i know u had others symptoms i just want to know if your gas levels now r less than bfore the leap program (if u had excessive gas bfore ) thanks MIKE







buh bye


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

CRISI guess they are shy....but to answer your question LEAP patients show an array of symptoms among them often being the symptoms associated with d-type IBS problems. But the cellular reactions which occur also cause extra-intestinal symptoms as well (symptoms in other parts of the body)...and the hogher the symptom score ona "scoring card" that is used, the greater the probability that they wuill repsond to the protocol.Among the GI symptoms often reported in people who do test-positive is gas, both the sensation of icnreased gas and/or an actual apparent increase in gas production. When you get any activation of the bowels immune system, regardless if it starts there with a primary immune response, or the immune response is upregulated by a primary central nervous systme stimulus, the end result is the same.Irritating chemicals released into the bowel have many negative effects, amd as a result proper digestion can be and often is interrupted. This can lead to inadeaute breakdown of carbs, and the higher the carb content the more dirupted it becomes, and the gassier the person can seem to get and the less tolerant of any gas being in the bowel they become as the "nerves" are sensitized.I experineced this many times myself as a consequence of getting a reaction to some food or chemical...the transient gassiness and increae sensitivity to it would make me exceedingly uncomfortable.But when the diet is maintained free of reactive foods and chemicals that is among the symptoms which disappears.One must keep in mind that all the possible causes of gassiness have to be assessed, we cannot simply attribute it to "food intolerance" and then justify testing someone on that basis. I mean we COULD if all we were interested in ws getting more testing done, but we are not "test vendors", the test is part of a Disease Management program and the person ahs to be qualified for that program and the test is just one tool.MNL


----------

